# What happened to my pdf files?



## Matt-NM (Oct 7, 2009)

Sorry to post this here but some members are asking me for some of the PDF's I posted a ways back with my formula sheets, subject topics, etc. It seems that my pdf files that I included with my posts have disappeared. Does anybody know what is going on and how to get them back?

Thanks.


----------



## EM_PS (Oct 7, 2009)

I think I saw a picture of them on a rollercoaster. . .maybe at Disney World?


----------



## Matt-NM (Oct 8, 2009)

Anybody else that uses an actual thought process before answering?


----------



## MA_PE (Oct 8, 2009)

Matt:

If your documents were posted here at EB, then I believe they may have been purged in order to condense the disk space that the board uses. The site administrators occasionally clean-up the board and remove older posted attachments. The web hosting service is not free and total space is limited.

If you would like to share the files with other members I can suggest two options: 1) post them up to some other web accessible site and put a hyperlink to the files here. 2) post up a meesage or PM RoadGuy (the king of EB) and ask him to specifically earmark your files so they won't be deleted in future clean-ups.

Hope that helps.


----------



## Matt-NM (Oct 8, 2009)

MA PE

Thanks for the help. I can directly e-mail them to the person but can't seem to find where I saved them. Hopefully they turn up, since they were pretty valuable for me when I took the test. I remember the nervousness at this point when I took the exam so I can imagine how some others are feeling right about now.

Thanks again for the help.


----------



## csb (Oct 8, 2009)

This is also an excellent time to put in a pitch for people to be supporting members to help pay for things like bandwidth.


----------



## z06dustin (Oct 8, 2009)

> Thanks for the help. I can directly e-mail them to the person but can't seem to find where I saved them. Hopefully they turn up, since they were pretty valuable for me when I took the test. I remember the nervousness at this point when I took the exam so I can imagine how some others are feeling right about now.


is that why you got all pissy at matrix?


----------



## Matt-NM (Oct 8, 2009)

Yeah a little. People definitely need all the help they can get right now. If it weren't for the help I received from the members on this board, it would have been a much more difficult journey. It's hard enough to begin with. I'm all for sharing the wealth, as others did with me. Now if only I could find it!


----------



## Capt Worley PE (Oct 9, 2009)

Might not be a bad idea to save all that stuff. I had (still have really) a PE folder on my computer that I downloaded everything important to, in case I thought I'd need it again.


----------



## Road Guy (Oct 9, 2009)

hate it folks but had to delete some stuff to keep the board running, we keep running out of disk space, the next "plan" with invision would be to basically have dedicated servers, I try and delete stuff thats been posted over 60 days ago (usually)

I will figure something out in terms of a way to keep stuff long term, for now I would upload good pdf's to a photocbucket account and provide a link isntead of an attachment


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (Oct 9, 2009)

Matt-NM said:


> Sorry to post this here but some members are asking me for some of the PDF's I posted a ways back with my formula sheets, subject topics, etc. It seems that my pdf files that I included with my posts have disappeared. Does anybody know what is going on and how to get them back?


I, I don't care if they, if they lay me off either, because I, I told

Bill that if he moves my desk one more time, then, then I'm quitting.

I'm going to quit. And I told Dom too because they've moved my desk

four times. I used to be by the window, where I could see the squirrels

and they were merry. But then they switched from the Swingline to the

Boston stapler, but I kept my Swingline. They have my staples for the Boston

and I kept the staples from the Swingline stapler.


----------



## EM_PS (Oct 9, 2009)

[No message]


----------



## Sschell (Oct 9, 2009)

VTEnviro said:


> I, I don't care if they, if they lay me off either, because I, I told Bill that if he moves my desk one more time, then, then I'm quitting.
> 
> I'm going to quit. And I told Dom too because they've moved my desk
> 
> ...


their merry? like christmas? I thought they were married... :dunno:


----------



## z06dustin (Oct 9, 2009)

sschell_PE said:


> their merry? like christmas? I thought they were married... :dunno:


their merry? like they have possession of merry? i thought they are merry, like, "they're merry".


----------



## EM_PS (Oct 9, 2009)

z06dustin said:


> their merry? like they have possession of merry? i thought they are merry, like, "they're merry".


BaZinga!


----------



## Sschell (Oct 9, 2009)

z06dustin said:


> their merry? like they have possession of merry? i thought they are merry, like, "they're merry".



Thank you for the grammatical correction. You are correct, "they're merry" would be proper... By the way, you did not capitalize "i", typically we use "I".


----------



## z06dustin (Oct 9, 2009)

sschell_PE said:


> Thank you for the grammatical correction. You are correct, "they're merry" would be proper... By the way, you did not capitalize "i", typically we use "I".


one of these is lazyness. the other is ignorance. 

i'm just busting your balls because you called someone else on grammar, but then used poor grammar in your own post. you can continue to use there/their/they're incorrectly, it really doesn't bother me.


----------



## Sschell (Oct 9, 2009)

I wasn't commenting on VT's grammar, I was questioning the movie he was quoting... I thought the line refered to the squirrels being married. he said that they are merry, I was wondering which one it is...


----------



## EM_PS (Oct 9, 2009)

sschell_PE said:


> I thought the line refered to the *squirrels being married*. he said that they are merry, I was wondering which one it is...


Only in California. . .


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (Oct 9, 2009)

Frank 'n Beans!


----------



## Sschell (Oct 9, 2009)

error_matrix said:


> Only in California. . .


I can't be the only one who thought that Milton said the squirrels were married?!?


----------



## Alex J (Nov 22, 2009)

Any word on where these PDFs are? I'm really interested in them!

Let me know, thanks!


----------

